

Why White Families Teach Racism to Their Kids? - saikaisi
http://www.siliconafrica.com/why-white-families-teach-racism-to-their-kids/

======
lafar6502
A short but quite clear and convincing article. This is not only about racism,
people will usually do everything to protect their privileges and will show
stubborn ignorance/aggression if you try to convince them to consider other
points of view. Race, nationality, religion, sex, political preferences - any
excuse for discrimination will do, maybe only in Scandinavia they teach
children and adults to restrain their need for domination (with some success
imho).

~~~
saikaisi
it's the legendary investor Warren Buffett who said “one of the reasons for my
great success was that I was competing with only half of the population. I
mean, my sisters are as smart or smarter than I am, and my parents loved them
with the same degree of intensity that they loved me, but they had different
expectations about them, their teachers had different expectations about them.
And just think of the waste that occurred you know for decades and decades and
decades.”

Scandinavian countries are really more active in fighting bigotry, though in
recent years the situation is more confused, with the rise of rights wings
movements.

